# Options erstellen



## brilzi89 (8. Nov 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mir gerade JavaScript beizubringen. Und zwar möchte ich einen kleinen Fahrrad Konfigurator bauen.
Dazu habe ich testweise zwei Objekte erstellt.

[CODE lang="javascript" title="Objekte"]
const fahrrad = [
  {
    typ: ["Ebike"],
    color: ["blau", "gelb"],
    size: "28"
  },
  {
    typ: "Mountainbike",
    color: "grün",
    size: "29"
  }
];
[/CODE]

Danach erstelle ich die Elemente und gebe die Objekte darin aus.
Code:

[CODE lang="javascript" title="giveTyp"]
function giveType(fahrrad) {
  const container = document.getElementById("cont");
  const selectTyp = document.createElement("SELECT");
  selectTyp.setAttribute("id", "myTyp");
  container.appendChild(selectTyp);

  for (var biketyp in fahrrad) {
    var optionTyp = document.createElement("option");
    optionTyp.setAttribute("value", `${biketyp}`);
    optionTyp.text = `${fahrrad[biketyp].typ}`;
    selectTyp.appendChild(optionTyp);

  }
[/CODE]

Wenn ich nun z. B. das Mountainbike auswähle, möchte ich weitere options erstellen, die dann die jeweiligen Farben und Größen von diesen Typen enthalten.
Wie könnte ich das am besten umsetzen?

Danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Nov 2021)

brilzi89 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich nun z. B. das Mountainbike auswähle, möchte ich weitere options erstellen, die dann die jeweiligen Farben und Größen von diesen Typen enthalten.
> Wie könnte ich das am besten umsetzen?


Im Grundsatz genauso wie Du das bisher auch gemacht hast.

"Am besten" ist immer so eine Sache. Du könntest z. B. eine Funktion schreiben, die ein select-Element mit gegebener ID und Optionen aus einem gegebenen Array erzeugt.


----------



## brilzi89 (8. Nov 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Im Grundsatz genauso wie Du das bisher auch gemacht hast.
> 
> "Am besten" ist immer so eine Sache. Du könntest z. B. eine Funktion schreiben, die ein select-Element mit gegebener ID und Optionen aus einem gegebenen Array erzeugt.


Vielen Dank


----------

